# Sick Rooster - Tylan 50



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

I have a rooster who is sick. This is the second time he has been sick, last time was last summer. His crow starts to sound funny, and he may be wheezing, slightly if he is. More so, he gets tired quickly. Anyway, last time he was really sick before I could get treatment (I was leaving out of the country) and I ended up taking him to the vet where he got a shot of baytril and some pills for his water the next day. (just a broad spectrum antibiotic) I also wormed him shortly after. 

Anyway, I need to know/try a few things before I resort to taking him to the vet again. I have Tylan 50-injectable that I can give him, but I really don't to give him a shot if I don't have to. I can, I do the goats all the time, but I don't want to if I can avoid. so here are my questions.... 

I gave him .5 ml/cc orally for 2 days (not sure how much we got into his mouth the first night because we didn't want it going into his lungs) second night he was awesome taking it even though it tastes like crap. Should I try another oral dosage (I know its not as effective given orally) Should I use more? Today, he is acting better, (chased me all over the yard today) but his crow has not improved and tonight he decided to sleep on the floor of the coop, instead of the perch. Never a good sign.

1. If I do end up giving him a shot, I know where, but I don't know what size needle. What size?

2. Dosage for oral and dosage for injection? I see lots of different dosages for Tylan 50. Any thoughts? He's a barred rock, probably about 7-8 pounds.

3. Can I put the injectable into his water or only the water soluable? How much per gallon?

4. Should I just bit the bullet and take him to the vet (which BTW...I cannot afford this week) 

Thanks!!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Tylan doesn't absorb well through the gut. It should be injected. If you have a different antibiotic, such as Penicillin, you might have better luck in giving it by mouth.

If you do inject, I would do it in the thigh with a finer needle under the feathers.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

The injectable is 1/2 cc under the skin and 1/2 cc in the breast dailyfor 10 days.

Oral is 50mg per pound body weight/ 7-10 days.

I'd cull him before taking him to the vet. You should seriously consider culling anyhow rather than using him for breeding.


----------



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

Unfortunately, culling is not really an option. Only have 3 chickens and I only got the other 2 last year because I couldn't stand a lonely rooster. (it really was pathetic!) He's a pet and he's 8 years old. Gonna have to run the risk.

What size needle? My farmer/vet friend has some "cat" needles...she didn't know the size when I asked, she said they were small. I have a 29 gauge (although I don't know why!) Everything else is pretty large for my goats.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

OK, if he's a pet, you do what you need to do.
Use the smallest needle that you can get the tylan to go thru. Chickens have thin skin so you don't need a real long one to reach the breast muscle. Don't inject into the legs as that will lame the bird.


----------



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

Just an update. I did it. He's still alive so I must've done something right. I hope he will still be alive tomorrow.

He flinched alot when I first stuck him, ended up pulling it back out quickly as a reaction. (I was sweating bullets) I went back in and he didn't even flinch. He was very brave. lol He flapped around alot when we put him down and for a while. He had trouble jumping into the coop, but somehow he was determined to roost, and he made it (which is alot higher then the door to the coop). His determination is what scares me...hope he makes it thru the night.

I have to do this again for 9 more days?????


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Good for you!
If he is improved in three or four days you can switch to oral dosing.


----------



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

Gave him his second dose today. He's not better or worse. When I gave him the second shot, I think I didn't do so well on the first. I noticed he was a blister/bruise where I injected him last night.  Todays went well, I tried to go a little deeper because I think I gave that one just under the skin. No wonder he was flapping alot last night. Poor thing. He didn't flap his wings after the shot as much tonight, but you could tell he was becoming leary of me.

Do you think that the first shot is ok? Will it still be effective?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, it should absorb ok.


----------

